# Milan: via le bende. Recupera un'intera squadra, per gennaio.



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

Come sottolineato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan a gennaio ritroverà un'intera squadra... dall'infermeria. Da Maignan ai giocatori della catena di destra. Sulla via del recupero c'è anche Ibra, che potrebbe rivelarsi decisivo nei 30 minuti finali delle partite, mentre Florenzi tornerà per la Champions, a febbraio.

Ecco la squadra dei giocatori pronti a tornare (o che hanno visto poco il campo).


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Novembre 2022)

Maignan e Calabria saranno recuperi fondamentali.
Forse durante l'assenza anche i più scettici si saranno accorti dell'utilità e della forza del capitano.
Anche Saele sarà un recupero importante.
Gli altri li vedo meno determinanti, lo stesso Ibra non sappiamo come rientrerà nel 2023.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan a gennaio ritroverà un'intera squadra... dall'infermeria. Da Maignan ai giocatori della catena di destra. Sulla via del recupero c'è anche Ibra, che potrebbe rivelarsi decisivo nei 30 minuti finali delle partite, mentre Florenzi tornerà per la Champions, a febbraio.
> 
> Ecco la squadra dei giocatori pronti a tornare (o che hanno visto poco il campo).


Fatemi toccare va...


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

up


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan a gennaio ritroverà un'intera squadra... dall'infermeria. Da Maignan ai giocatori della catena di destra. Sulla via del recupero c'è anche Ibra, che potrebbe rivelarsi decisivo nei 30 minuti finali delle partite, mentre Florenzi tornerà per la Champions, a febbraio.
> 
> Ecco la squadra dei giocatori pronti a tornare (o che hanno visto poco il campo).


Grattatona di palle !


----------



## Love (15 Novembre 2022)

io andrei di 433

maignan
calabria kalulu tomori theo
tonali bennacer krunic/vranckx/acquisto
cdk leao
giroud

sperando che cdk si dia una svegliata...come mezz'ala sx io prenderei uno di qualità con tonali e benna a fare legna...


----------



## neoxes (15 Novembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Maignan e Calabria saranno recuperi fondamentali.
> Forse durante l'assenza anche i più scettici si saranno accorti dell'utilità e della forza del capitano.
> Anche Saele sarà un recupero importante.
> Gli altri li vedo meno determinanti, lo stesso Ibra non sappiamo come rientrerà nel 2023.


Veramente da quando c'è Kalulu a destra giochiamo meglio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Veramente da quando c'è Kalulu a destra giochiamo meglio...


quando uno si fa male diventa indispensabile...
calabria fino all'infortunio era davvero mediocre. se si alza il livello naufraga.

l'unico recupero importante è mike


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Veramente da quando c'è Kalulu a destra giochiamo meglio...


Ti inganna, perchè ha quel cross vellutato il buon Pierre che fa benissimo.

Ma Calabria fa tutto quello che deve fare, come terzino è di gran lunga meglio, da ogni punto di vista.
Calabria fa minimo 2-3 gol a stagione ed altrettanti assist.

Poi chiaro, so che vorremmo tutti Cafù, e Calabria non lo sarà mai.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan a gennaio ritroverà un'intera squadra... dall'infermeria. Da Maignan ai giocatori della catena di destra. Sulla via del recupero c'è anche Ibra, che potrebbe rivelarsi decisivo nei 30 minuti finali delle partite, mentre Florenzi tornerà per la Champions, a febbraio.
> 
> Ecco la squadra dei giocatori pronti a tornare (o che hanno visto poco il campo).


La fascia destra Calabria-Saele è molto sottovalutata dai tifosi, per me è fondamentale perchè si trovano bene e danno equilibrio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Veramente da quando c'è Kalulu a destra giochiamo meglio...


scusami permettimi il mio dissenso
anzi sono rimasto un po' deluso da Pierre.
gran bel giocatore e non so se è una direttiva di Pioli, ma speravo di più nelle sue scaloppate e cross ! poi se ci fai caso ci gioca pochissime volte terzino.. come fai a dire che giochiamo meglio!? a me sembra palese che si sentì meno sicuro ! e ho sempre rimarcato la sua Personalità! ma ci sta che in questo momento non se la senti, visto che dietro mancano delle certezze


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2022)

il vero recupero che sposta gli equilibri è Mike, uno che porta punti da solo.


----------

